# Help please! Puppy upset tummy should fast 12/24 hours?



## Maggz (Aug 31, 2010)

We have a 4 month old puppy that yesterday afternoon had very upset tummy sickness and diarrhea. Took him to the vets who reckoned it was probably something he had eaten in the park. Gave him antibiotic injection and antibiotics to bring home. Also advised to starve puppy until this evening.

Puppy is now getting more and more tired - sure he is starving. Should I wait until this evening as advised or can I feed him a small amount chicken/rice. Hasn't had anymore sickness/diarrhea today. 

Have googled what to do, websites say don't starve puppy more than 12hours, vet said 24! Any help would really appreciated, he is our first dog and I don't want to make things any worse for him.

Thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Id personally never starve a puppy, but opt for some bland food and probiotics instead.

Id go fish white fish and rice rather than chicken as well. I find chicken can make matters worse.


----------



## Maggz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thankyou for your quick response will cook some fish and rice and see how he gets on.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I used 2 give mine sloppy scrambled egg, or porridge, bland white fish with rice also a good filler


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

The vets I go to told me never to starve a puppy under the age of 10 months but to feed them a small amount of scrambled egg. When Archie had parvo he was on scrambled egg and then a prescription diet.

Val x


----------



## huskylover37 (Sep 15, 2010)

ive always given scrambled egg,but when i mentioned it to the vet last time she told me i was probably making matters worse,which left me feeling really guilty.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't over cook the fish (just slightly boiled or steamed), and if you can get puppy to lick some live Greek yogurt off your fingers it would help even further to get some good bacteria into it's gut 

Hope he feels better soon.

Huskylover ~ Scrambled eggs might possibly make matters worse if you use milk to make them?


----------



## Maggz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks again for all your prompt replies really appreciate the help.

Have cooked fish and rice and fed a small amount - he absolutely loved it and would have had more but didn't want to upset his tummy again.

Also he loved the yogurt - how much should I give him? I let him lick off my fingers a couple of times, was that enough?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well Prokolin which is the vet version of Greek yogurt, I think is 3ml 2 x a day for dogs (hopefully someone can clarify that), so I should think a desert spoonful twice a day should be about right, though a little more wont hurt so long as you don't over do it 

Glad to hear he enjoyed the rice and fish, hopefully this is the start of his recovery.xxx

Oh, and pictures of your little man would go down nicely


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Maggz. I hope your little one is feeling better after his dinner, my not so little pup is 4 months, i worry all the time over him


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome - great to hear your little pup is improving.
Something I picked up was the yogurt seem to help more if you give it 10 mins before food and definately first thing in the morning. When mine was better, I continued the pre-breakfast teaspoonful for a while afterwards

Trouble is I often have some for my breakfast and find myself either hiding with it or trying to finish my breakfast before she finishes hers or I end up having to share :lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I also dont ever starve my pups but like others will give very small amounts of bland food if they appear to want to eat 

Glad your pup is picking up


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

How is he today?

Like the others, I never starve my pups (well actually, I seldom starve my dogs - being Labs, they have this inherent ability to make life very uncomfortable if you try ) - so always opt for the rice and chicken / fish approach.

More importantly in a puppy this young, is to keep up their fluid intake.


----------



## Maggz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for your responses.

Alfie is much better today - much livlier back to chasing his tail and watching the birds in the garden.

Have just given him scrambled egg and will stick to the plain food for the next day or so. Then will try and reintroduce his puppy kibble.

All have to worry about now is whether I am with the right vet!!

Thanks again


----------

